# Drift wood fish and birds



## metal man

Been hitting the wood pretty hard, a very nice change from the steel. Finaly had a minute to stop and take a few photos. 4 more in the works for the July 4th art show and then I get a break. If anyone will be in Rockport for the 4th come by and say hi.


----------



## FishBone

Man you do some good work.



FishBone


----------



## TRW

wow very impressive.

:cheers:


----------



## bill

those are so cool!


----------



## EndTuition

Those won't last long ! 
Man you are good at that!


----------



## 3192

MM...AWESOME work!! Like ET said...they won't last long. Did you do the interior lights over at Monument Inn? gb


----------



## Muddskipper

Are you the same guy from the fishing shows, from a company named fish stix?


----------



## trodery

Most Excellent! I love that Marlin!


----------



## metal man

Thanks, guys. The fish sticks are Dale Bunting, not me. Trying to let the wood designate the pc. Most of Dales are cut from large pcs and painted. I'm air brushing and trying to let the wood grain come through. Dale does awsome work but I haven't seen him lately. He use to do the Rockport show but I haven't seen him there in about 5 years.


----------



## Tiny

Beautiful........ that's all I can say.


----------



## Tortuga

Great work, as usual, MM...Like Trod...I luv that marlin..

Might just hafta have one of them fishies...hmmmmmm????


----------



## Flat Fish

Those are very cool pieces. You do great work!


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep

Very nice! You have a lot of talent.


----------



## BadaBing

Very nice work


----------



## Robert A.

Hey there MM!! I must have looked at your pics a dozen times and still can not pick a favorite, they are all great!! That take allot of imaginationa and even more talent!! Great work Mate!!


----------



## Slip

Hard to imagaine how you come up with them things. They looks great, and I also love the Marlin.


----------



## metal man

Thanks to all, way to kind. 


PS my wife still says" that pretty, what is it"


----------



## aceman93

Oh wow I want one like that? I bet it would be pricey. Lots of work has to go into those.


----------

